

Why the Apple Tablet is not going to save the electric sheep - jedwhite
http://blog.jedwhite.com/2010/01/why-apple-tablet-is-not-going-to-save.html

======
jedwhite
Well, to be fair there are only the two metaphors :) And they're only used to
open and close the post. I don't think that's really overdoing it. Maybe it's
a subjective thing, but I don't think a little whimsy is out of place on a
personal blog, and not all writing should be in point form.

------
wmeredith
This article makes one great point that could have taken a single paragraph,
but the hyperbole and forced metaphors are thick. Ugh.

